# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Vidéos touchantes de sauvetages de rue

## lilyssie

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ça a déja été posté, par avance désolée si c'est le cas!

Je me baladais sur youtube et je suis tombée sur la chaine d'une asso (Hope for Paws) de sauvetage de chiens aux Etats-Unis. 
J'ai beaucoup aimé, c'est très touchant  :: 

Voila la chaine youtube : http://www.youtube.com/user/eldad75/videos?view=0

----------


## Chenille

On en a déjà croisées oui, mais pas eu de sujet exprès je crois  :Smile:

----------


## Shanaa

jolie vidéo mais à la fin, il n'a plus de poils pauvre bête  ::  (vi je sais ça va repousser  :: )

----------


## Lilou26

bravo pour ce qu'ils font

----------


## Nathalie007

c'est tout simplement fantastique !

----------


## Bluecat

J'ai également découvert ces vidéos récemment. S'il y en a une à regarder absolument, c'est celle de Fiona.

----------


## lilyssie

Oui celle de Fiona est émouvante mais j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé celle de Troy de 30 min  ::

----------


## Laeeti33

Je viens de découvrir ces vidéos, je voulais justement créer un sujet là dessus!

Je ne les ai pas toutes vues, mais celle ci m'a beaucoup touchée:

----------


## lilyssie

Oh oui celle là j'ai versé ma petite larme  ::

----------


## muzellecime

Très belles vidéos, et bravo à cette association, tout est fait dans la douceur et la patience !

----------


## beapat

ben purèe sympa et en confiance la chienne qui vient de la rue et qui se laisse manipuler et manipuler les chiots sans rien dire. pas peur le mec.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Oui j'en avais déjà vu quelques unes, mais merci de mettre toute la chaine, celle avec l'âne est top aussi, c'est tellement émouvant à chaque fois.

----------


## loulouk

::

----------


## vlg1728

pas toujours dans la douceur, non, parfois ils n'ont pas le choix que de faire appel à un véto pour flécher la bête trop méfiante qui refuse de se laisser approcher ^^ Mais c'est toujours en dernier recours. 
J'ai regardé un bon tas de leurs vidéos, c'est toujours émouvant  ::  perso j'adore la "capture" du pitbull sous les fourrés, il a l'air tellement gentil, ce gentil...

----------


## loulouk

j'en ait regardé quelques une aussi à partir d'une première postée ici, j'ai adoré,
tout ce que ce type fait pour ces pauvres chiens, c'est génial !

----------


## wharf

bonsoir Lily,

moi aussi j'adore cette association, avec des sauvetages magnifiques, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il y a un site avec videos similaires mais en francais, connaissez-vous des associations, merci de votre (ou vos reponses).
gros bisous!!

----------


## lilyssie

Non je n'en connais pas d'autres...

----------


## Aurelie-lily

Ce que ce monsieur fait est incroyable je lui souhaite longue vie pour parvenir a faire encore énormément de sauvetages comme ceux la

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## superdogs

Magnifique, touchant à un point !  ::  ::  ::  
La nature humaine est vraiment capable du meilleur comme du pire. combien de gars comme celui ci en comparaison de tous ceux qui commettent de véritables crimes ? L'être humain est si souvent immonde, je ne trouve pas d'autres mots  ::

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's



----------


## lilyssie

Y'en a qui sont très difficiles à regarder. Je suis en admiration devant tous ces sauveteurs

----------


## superdogs

Je n'ai pas encore visionné celles rajoutées depuis mars ; encore beaucoup beaucoup d'émotion et de larmes en perspective. Je me répète, mais quelle cruauté dans l'être humain   ::

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's

_If you see an animal in need, please say something… do something_

----------


## Une pension pour César

Pas des chiens sauvés , mais des animaux sauvages dans le sud de l’Angleterre
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2G...gAPqVZoFyw5Itg

----------


## France34

J'ajoute à tous ces sauvetages admirables l'uvre que fait TIA MARIA TORRES en Californie puis en Louisiane dont les vidéos se trouvent dans le post précédent et passent en ce moment sur la chaîne tnt 23 , tous les jours de 17h30 à 20h30 sauf samedi et dimanche !!! Et c'est traduit en Français !

----------


## naboule

j'aime beaucoup ce programme !

----------


## France34

La vidéo qui m'a le plus frappée c'est celle de la pauvre petite chienne AVA qui avait une horrible tumeur monumentale sur le museau ,soi-disant inopérable car cancéreuse , ce que j'ai trouvé bizarre car au scanner la tumeur apparaissait bien délimitée par rapport au museau . Il n'y a pas eu d'autre vidéo montrant la suite des évènements : si quelqu'un a vu quelque chose sur FCB , je crois que beaucoup aimeraient savoir ce qu'il est advenu , finalement ,de cette pauvre petite chienne . ::

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## France34

Ce que fait Eldad HELGAR avec son équipe Hope for Paws est en effet formidable , mais , avec le lien qu'a mis LILYSSIE au début , on peut voir d'autres associations méritantes et notamment une équipe en Inde qui fait ce qu'elle peut avec peu de moyens , au Rajadksthan, je crois !

----------


## Kyt's

Tu parles certainement de Anima Aid Unlimited India.
On a mis plusieurs vidéos d'eux.  :: 

En voici d'autres :

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## France34

Merci d'avoir mis des vidéos ; c'est en effet Animal Aid Unlimited India dont je parlais ; c'est dommage que les particuliers ne puissent pas envoyer de dons car ils seraient certainement détournés avant d'arriver aux destinataires (Il y a tellement de corruption dans le monde ! ) :: . Il faudrait que les grandes associations internationales , comme 30millions d'amis ou Brigitte Bardot en France, leur apportent leur aide . Cà fait plaisir de voir des personnes d'un pays qui ne respecte pas les animaux ( à part les vaches !!!) s'efforcer de sauver la vie à ces pauvres êtres ! Longue vie à cette association !!!

----------


## Cojo

A priori sur actu animaux on clicque pour les animaux en France mais en visionnant les vidéos plus bas on aide également les assos alors cela vaut le coup de donner cinq ou 10 minutes par jour en les visionnant toutes il ya les assos américaines et aussi d'asie.
Ils font un travail formidable et les sauvetages sont très émouvants.

----------


## superdogs

> Merci d'avoir mis des vidéos ; c'est en effet Animal Aid Unlimited India dont je parlais ; c'est dommage que les particuliers ne puissent pas envoyer de dons car ils seraient détournés avant d'arriver aux destinataires. Il faudrait que les grandes associations internationales , comme 30millions d'amis ou Brigitte Bardot en France, leur apportent leur aide . *Cà fait plaisir de voir des personnes d'un pays qui ne respecte pas les animaux ( à part les vaches !!!) s'efforcer de sauver la vie à ces pauvres êtres ! Longue vie à cette association !!!*


Hope for Paws, Animal Aid Unlimited India, les assos de metropole ou des DomTom, celles de l'Est, du Maghreb,de Grèce, pour ne citer qu'elles, sont toutes plus méritantes les unes que les autres !! il n'y a pas de classement possible, ni imaginable d'ailleurs...

Le classement s'il y en a un, est à faire entre humains humains et humains déshumanisés, ceci qu'ils soient d'un "*pays"* ou d'un autre ! Tous les chinois ne mangent et ne torturent pas du chien, tous les réunionnais, martiniquais, roumains, ne sont pas des monstres... Il est temps de réaliser qu'en France, "nous" sommes maltraitants aussi ; si un étranger généralisait sur la cruauté des Français, il serait bien accueilli j'imagine !

Et en quoi protéger les vaches mérite-t-il 3 points d'exclamation ? 

*( à part les vaches !!!) 

*

----------


## France34

Je suis désolée d'avoir provoqué une telle polémique ! Désormais, je me tairai pour éviter que l'on déforme mes propos ! Auparavant , je tiens à dire que je fais souvent des dons pour des refuges vus sur Rescue , qu'ils soient français ou étranger!

----------


## superdogs

France 34, il n'est pas question de polémique ! c'est juste que les généralités : "un pays qui ne respecte pas les animaux" sont porteuses de préjugés sur un ensemble de personnes, alors que partout, il y a des gens formidables qui luttent... c'est la façon de dire les choses que j'ai remise en cause...

Et aussi le fait que ton entre parenthèses sur les vaches laisse sous-entendre qu'elles ne sont pas dignes d'être respectées, ce qui me heurte parce que j'estime que tous les animaux devraient et sont dignes d' être respectés.

Que tu renonces à t'exprimer n'est pas vraiment le but de ce forum, lieu d'échanges ; ce serait dommage..

----------


## France34

C'est bien ce que je disais : mes propos ont été déformés . Il est de notoriété publique que l''Inde est un pays où ne sont respectés  ni les animaux ni les humains ( surtout les femmes , souvent violées impunément et les pauvres , qualifiés "d'Intouchables")  C'est à cause de ce contexte  que je qualifie les personnes ,s'occupant du refuge en question, de particulièrement  méritantes . Je sais que  dans tous les pays il y a des âmes charitables aidant les animaux et les humains . Quant aux points d'exclamation après "les vaches", ce n'est pas par mépris pour elles , au contraire , je les aime beaucoup , mais  c'est parce qu'apparemment c'est étonnant  :  on comprend pourquoi quand on sait que , dans la religion hindoue, les vaches sont des animaux *sacrés*  !  Refuges de tous les pays , puissiez-vous longtemps continuer vos sauvetages !

----------


## Kyt's

Sur le mythe de la vache sacrée :

http://www.laviedesidees.fr/L-animal-desacralise.html

http://action.petaindia.com/ea-actio...mpaign.id=2856

----------


## Kyt's

D'autres vidéos

----------


## superdogs

> C'est bien ce que je disais : *mes propos ont été déformé*s ....
> 
> Refuges de tous les pays , puissiez-vous longtemps continuer vos sauvetages !


Disons pas déformés, mais mal interprétés...
Et au moins, on s'entend sur ta dernière phrase.Nous oeuvrons tous ici pour que subsiste en l'Homme une petite part de compassion envers le vivant, l'idéal serait que cette compassion s'étende à tous les êtres vivants, pas seulement les animaux de "compagnie".... T

Merci Kit's pour les liens...qui ont l'avantage de permettre à chacun de se faire une idée juste entre le mythe et la réalité.

----------


## France34

Merci , KYT'S , pour les documents sur la mise au point au sujet de la "non-violence" de l"'Inde et les  nouvelles vidéos , tristes, hélas , mais qui font chaud au cœur quand on voit les animaux bénéficier d'une nouvelle vie agréable .

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Il y a des sauvetages vraiment touchants, c'est magnifique ce que font ces personnes ... Je n'arrive pas à en croire mes yeux lorsque je vois l'état de certains ...

----------


## zezette épouse X

En effet, celle avec le chien dont il ne reste que la moitié de la gueule est tristement impressionnante...

----------


## zezette épouse X

Concernant Animal Aid Unlimited en Inde, je lisais que c'était risqué de leur donner de l'argent, vous en pensez quoi ? Parce que je regarde toujours leurs vidéos et leurs sauvetages magnifiques, et ça m'embête de ne rien pouvoir faire de plus.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

En quoi se serait risqué ? 
Leurs vidéos de sauvetages sont superbes, le regards des Chiens changent tellement après le sauvetage !

----------


## zezette épouse X

Je sais pas trop, pour des histoires de détournement (les dons par courrier je comprends bien, mais par Paypal ça me paraît sécurisé ?!).

----------


## France34

C'est moi qui ai dit que je pensais que l'argent envoyé n'arriverait peut-être pas à ces personnes admirables :il arrive qu'il soit "capté" par des individus à qui il n'est pas destiné , en Inde comme en France !

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's



----------


## superdogs

Une très très courte vidéo d'une rescapée en Inde.

https://wamiz.com/chiens/actu/seule-...jour-9748.html

----------


## Kyt's

La vidéo est en intégralité sur la page précédente.  ::

----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's



----------


## Kyt's



----------


## superdogs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-Uy...&feature=share

----------

